# Looking for a wheelbuilder



## eighty08 (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi.

Can anyone offer a recommendation for a wheelbuilder in the 562, 714, or 310 area? I want to build a new set of road wheels using some hubs that I have. I'm looking for a person or shop that does quality work and doesn't charge an outrageous price.

Thanks.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

The good wheelbuilder I know is in the 818 area code. Sorry.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

I am the best wheel builder in the most South Westerly city in these United States. Unfortunately I'm in the 619 area code.


----------



## Bill Silverman (Apr 2, 2007)

If you're looking for a conventionally built set (3-cross), you may want to give it a try yourself. Lennard Zinn's maintenance book has very clear step-by-step instructions. I've built up about 7 or 8 wheelsets following his guidelines. It's not rocket science.


----------



## vitdoc (Nov 22, 2004)

*Wheel builder*

Excellent wheel builder at the following:

Edge Cyclesports (aka The Edge)
23582 Moulton Pkwy #107
Laguna Hills, CA 92653 
Phone: (949) 472-9497


----------

